# Ferries to France



## mohenley (10 May 2010)

Hi, 

Planning on going to france by ferry in Sep (avoiding flights due to Volcanic ash). Just wondering if anyone can recommend whether Celtic Link or irish Ferries are better (Celtic Link have overnight sailing which appeals). Going from Rosslare to Cherbourg. Also wondering what the cabins/food are like?


----------



## huskerdu (10 May 2010)

Hi,
I have heard from 2 people who used Celtic Link recently ( both ash related last minute bookings). 

They both said that the Celtic Link boat is smaller than the Irish Ferries boat, the public areas and enertainment facilites are very limited, but the cabins were good quality. 

The Irish Ferries boat has lots of space with a cinema, bars, kids magician show and disco, a few play areas for different ages, 

Celtic Link prices are very good for summer compared to Irish Ferries. 
Both do only overnight sailings. 

Dont know about the food - I have no expectations of anything other than over-priced fried slop on a ferry.


----------



## Slim (10 May 2010)

mohenley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Planning on going to france by ferry in Sep (avoiding flights due to Volcanic ash). Just wondering if anyone can recommend whether Celtic Link or irish Ferries are better (Celtic Link have overnight sailing which appeals). Going from Rosslare to Cherbourg. Also wondering what the cabins/food are like?


 
I have only used the Irish Ferries sailing from Rosslare to Cherbourg. It was the old boat , MV Normandie, and we found it fine. I would love to sail on the Oscar Wilde, I believe it is lovely. Food is overpriced but there is a good variety. In fact, the sit down restaurant on the MV Normandie was probably better value than the canteen. However, with kids that might not be a great option. slim


----------



## PyritePete (10 May 2010)

I read somewhere that the Brittany Ferries Port Aven is 4 hours faster than Irish Ferries (from Cork rather than Rosslare) is nicer but a bit more expensive ?

Anyone substantiate this ?? I have travelled with IF loads of times and found them great.


----------



## babaduck (10 May 2010)

The Pont Aven is 4 hours faster because it sails to Roscoff which is closer to Ireland than Cherbourg!

Brittany Ferries would be my No. 1 choice but we always go with Irish Ferries (_the old MV Normandie was a sh*tehole_) on the Oscar Wilde because
(a) Rosslare is less than 90 mins drive, Cork is 4 hours
(b) We cash in our Tesco vouchers to pay for the crossing in full, so we have a free trip.

Irish Ferries sail to *both* Roscoff & Cherbourg.  This year, due to the timetable, we're sailing into Cherbourg and home from Roscoff.  Roscoff is far handier as we're driving down to the Vendee region.


----------



## boaber (10 May 2010)

mohenley said:


> Planning on going to france by ferry in Sep (avoiding flights due to Volcanic ash).



Do you really think the eruption will last until September?  If it were me, I'd take a chance with the flights.


----------



## bongo2 (10 May 2010)

I  have used Irish Ferries, Brittany Ferries and Celtic Link. Will be using Celtic Link again this year as the ship is new, clean, great value and the food is good. Facilities are limited but that doesn't bother me too much as the crossings are overnight. Brittany Ferries is the most luxurious but it is far more expensive and not worth it in my opinion. I haven't travelled on the new Irish Ferries ship - was too scarred from my experience on their old one to try them again!


----------



## PyritePete (10 May 2010)

Rosslare is less than 90 mins drive, Cork is 4 hours

Depending on where you are coming from - for us Cork is 3 hours, Rosslare 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## babaduck (10 May 2010)

bongo2 said:


> I haven't travelled on the new Irish Ferries ship - was too scarred from my experience on their old one to try them again!


 
Massive difference compared to that skip on the sea that used to give me hives   I just wish the food would reach Brittany Ferries standards and then I would be a very happy camper.


----------



## Daddy (13 May 2010)

Have booked with Celtic Link - out and back July € 930.00   - outside cabin both legs.

Great value compared to IF and BF.

Went BF last few years and drove to Vendee from Roscoff.

First time to Cherbourg and the journey to travel to Vendee will be approx 45 mins extra.

Good to hear some folk here liked the Celtic Link.


----------



## hopalong (13 May 2010)

has the loading of the ferrys improved,because the last time i took the car away the cars were jammed up against each other,my wife had to climb out the car window,and other people were banging their car doors .


----------



## declanja (13 May 2010)

We had to use Irish Ferries to return from France in April due to the Ash. We were very pleasantly surprised. Food was good and not over the top expensive, staff were really nice to all us foot passangers and we booked a cabin with window which was also good. We had not used ferries for over 10 years so it was great. Sea was very calm too which helped.
No affliliation etc with Irish Ferries.


----------



## Eithneangela (14 May 2010)

Have used IF doe the past 4 years - Rosslare to Roscoff. Yes, the parking area on board is cramped, but if you're ready to alight with overnite bags, no problem. Usually a problem when people start to fooster and open car doors and look for stuff, when they've been sitting in a queue usually for an hour at least and could have got so ready all they have to do is bring the overnight bag from their lap and hop out of the car.  Don't know about the quality of food on board - we bring a coolbox with sandwich and fruit stuff, buy a coffee in the restaurant, sit at one of the many available tables, and enjoy our meal.  Have only travelled on the Oscar Wilde - nice big boat, lotsa room to go for a walk, enjoy the many onboard sights which are either provided by the company or occur naturally, and still head to bed in a private (small) cabin - it's only for 1 night after all.  So, unless the volcanoes start to come from the seabed - an IF trip across the water is not a bad way to get to mainland Europe.


----------



## IsleOfMan (14 May 2010)

Can you get plenty of fresh air? Can you open the windows on the upper cabins and are they expensive for an overnight?


----------



## huskerdu (14 May 2010)

ParkLane said:


> Can you get plenty of fresh air? Can you open the windows on the upper cabins and are they expensive for an overnight?



You can't open the windows in the cabins, even if you are above the water level. The cabins are well air-conditioned. 

Have a look at the IF website and go through with a booking, you will then be able to see the price of the different types of cabins. For a two bed cabin the proce is between 80 to 150 euro I think. 

You cant make a booking without a cabin.


----------



## UFC (15 May 2010)

I've gone via Irish Ferries numerous times; on both the Normandie and Oscar Wilde.

Can't complain!


----------



## babaduck (15 May 2010)

We tend to go for a 4 star 2 berth cabin as it's spacious enough to have a picnic in, has a TV and a wee fridge/minibar.  Also, it has a large window - I can't stay in an inside cabin.  We did book a 5* suite the first year the Oscar Wilde was used and it was gorgeous, but I prefer to save the money for booze in France!!!


----------



## silverwake (17 May 2010)

I've used the three lines and from my experience, I would avoid IF. 

BF is fine, meals are inexpensive, very good food indeed, clean and nice boat, plus the trip is quite short, so you do not really have much time to get bored. During the summer, they even open the swimming pool next to the disco/pub area.

And Celtic Link are definitely the cheapest option as they include free meals (all you can eat buffet basically) for all the meals during the trip, plus free coffee/tea all of the time of the journey. The ship is much older though and there aren't any fancy restaurants or pubs...

So, I would recommend BF for a higher budget and CL for a lower one. I found both quite nice, not so the IF ones.


----------



## Daddy (18 May 2010)

No more free food on Celtic Link - well at leaast not during the summer.


----------



## silverwake (19 May 2010)

Thanks for the info Daddy. Too bad


----------



## ollaetta (19 May 2010)

Daddy said:


> No more free food on Celtic Link - well at leaast not during the summer.


 
Yes, they've introduced a new higher quality boat this year and have ended the free grub. I've used Celtic Link on several occasions and the bottom line is that their prices have always been very good. Interestingly enough though, I'm going over to France on Saturday using Irish Ferries on the outward leg and Celtic Link for the return and there is less than €30 between the two prices.


----------



## Bronco Lane (19 May 2010)

Has anyone ever gone as just a foot passenger and stayed close to the ferry ports in France?  Any recommendations?


----------



## silverwake (20 May 2010)

Hi Bronco Lane,
In France you have a chain of hotels that is very cheap called B&B. They're not luxurious, but better than the average Formule1 (at least all the rooms have an ensuite complete bathroom).
There is one in La Glaciere, near Cherbourg, with restaurants and supermarkets around.


----------



## popol (13 Jul 2010)

Have used all 3 so here's my summary

BF -Nicest boat and shortest crossing but considerably more expensive. One sailing each direction per week also limits your options

IF - Plenty of onboard facilities, decent cabins and sailings every second day. 

CL - cheapest, very limited facilities (shop only opens on request when the receptionist isn't too busy doing other stuff). Cabins are nice and probably the most comfortable of the 3. Becuase the boat is small it doesn't take long to get on and off. Plenty of sailings. I had no complaints and will use them again


----------



## gvillage (8 Aug 2010)

I am just back from France a few days and can't sing Celtic Link's praises enough. I can confirm myself that the food is no longer free but I am a long time traveller to France where I have used the Normandie, the Oscar Wilde and Pont Avon and Celtic Link Ferries was by far the least expensive. They had a cinema, musicians onboard and the cabins were spacious and spotless.

If I had to play devil's advocate and pick holes there was a bit of waiting time for the food, but it was nice. If anybody is going to France, go with this crowd!!


----------



## Daddy (10 Aug 2010)

Celtic Link cabins have wider beds and slightly wider passageway in the cabin.

Very clean and enjoyable trip had by all.

Have used IF, Brittany and now Celtic Link over 10 years travelling to France in Summer.

The cash savings definitely offset the longer time it took the ferry to get there.

Hope to travel again next year and if i do it will again be with Celtic Link.


----------



## Sumatra (12 Aug 2010)

As a family (2A +3C) Normally take fast ferry from Dublin to Holyhead on a Sat then drive to first lunch break off Birmingham toll road then to Folkstone and on to Shuttle to overnight in Bethune France. Next day drive to Marseilles arriving 7pm Sunday.

Coming back we went via Cherbourg on overnight ferry to Rosslare.

The direct ferry option on the way back added about 12 hours to the journey (compared to an overnight near Calais and drive through UK) and cost €273 more. We were lucky the long sea crossing was smooth (sometimes the hour and half to Holyhead is too long for my sea legs to cope and I wouldn't have liked 19/20 hours of it). 

It may not be for everyone but we found going via the UK to be a quicker and cheaper way to get to S France by your own car.

Hope this helps someone?


----------



## cloughy (25 Jan 2011)

anyone else got any recommendations/suggestions about travelling via the Uk to France. Looking at the Vendee region, and trying to compare whether better value to go CL from Rosslare to Cherbourg, or Dublin to Uk, drive to Dover and then to France. 

Suggestions are to what way to breakup the journey, where to overnight etc. so that I can get an idea of prices, as the cost is CL €858 for (2A&2C) v's €390 to HH and €90 from Dover to Dunkerque, obviously more driving if via the UK, but wondering what way to play trip, as we will be camping so no access to site until circ mid afternoon.

Thanks for any comments/suggestions, as want to see whether worthwhile even looking at the overland option.


----------



## fraggle (25 Jan 2011)

You could try Plymouth/Poole to Cherbourg/Le Havre/St Malo too.

the site  is handy for comparing multiple ferry operators.


----------



## cloughy (25 Jan 2011)

thanks fraggle, I have the price of the ferries that I got from that site, I am looking for travel details, whats the best time to travel, where to stay (Uk/France) on the trip, and any recommendations on places to stay from those who go this route  versus going from Rosslare to France.


----------



## petitz (8 Feb 2011)

Just one thought. I would rather go to Saint-Malo than Cherbourg. It is a beautiful city, and if you want to visit Mont Saint-Michel it is so much closer. The best is to rent a car, but there is also bus. The bus stops close to the port in front of the Tourist Information office. It's a nice excursion but St-Malo is also great, especially the beaches. I took the overnight Brittany Ferries service, it was splendid.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Jan 2012)

Did the UK landbridge to France before (3 years ago) but lot of going - Mid-west to Rosslare, overnight there, then Pembroke Dover (overnight there), then back to Vendee (one overnight on way - got most of the way to Vendee). Fairly shattered when eventually arrived - 2 v young kids at the time so some stops required. 

Would be slow to do it again, especially as direct boat to France can currently be sourced at the same cost as the boat to Wales.


----------

